
What internet looks like in a country with no net neutrality - fwdpropaganda
https://www.meo.pt/internet/internet-movel/telemovel/pacotes-com-telemovel
======
fwdpropaganda
Found it on Reddit. Title was "In Portugal, with no net neutrality, internet
providers are starting to split the net into packages. This is the future of
the Internet if the FCC gets its way. It's not theory. It's happening
already."

